# Proxmox VE 3.3 Released



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 23, 2014)

This is a bit of old news, but for those of us with private nodes that like a one-stop solution Proxmox is one of the Go-tos for Virtualization. 

As I was looking for the latest Proxmox ISO for a local desktop computer I have at work, I found out Proxmox released version 3.3 of their PVE Software on September 15th.  

Seems they have three major changes to Proxmox.

- Proxmox Firewall

- Two-Factor Authentication Support

- HTML5 Console 

Not bad eh?


----------



## drmike (Sep 24, 2014)

Nifty.... 

How is the version upgrade process?  Just work or what?


----------



## drmike (Sep 24, 2014)

With Proxmox VE 3.3 we made your virtualization environment even more secure. It comes with an integrated Proxmox VE Firewall and you can add extra authentication steps to the login process. Also, for all of you busy on the go: You can now use Proxmox VE whereever you are on your smartphone with Proxmox VE Mobile.

New features:


*HTML5 console (noVNC)*

*Proxmox VE Firewall*
*Two-factor authentication* with YubiKey and OATH
*ZFS storage plugin*
*Proxmox VE Mobile *touch interface
 ​Video here on the new features:​http://proxmox.com/images/pve-tutorials/en_Whats_new_in_Proxmox_VE_3.3.mp4​


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 24, 2014)

drmike said:


> Nifty....
> 
> How is the version upgrade process?  Just work or what?


Well, from what I can tell it's a bit more complicated than a simple "apt-get upgrade"...

Check this out: http://pve.proxmox.com/pipermail/pve-user/2014-September/007704.html

They want you to mount the Proxmox VE 3.3 ISO or something and fiddle around with that.

I haven't actually read through it yet (which I will once I get more time).  But still, interesting to look into.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Sep 24, 2014)

It doesn't seem they have any API calls for the firewall yet - at least none in documentation. Sad.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 24, 2014)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> It doesn't seem they have any API calls for the firewall yet - at least none in documentation. Sad.


Haha from what I recall it takes them a while to get full documentations up.


----------



## Wintereise (Sep 24, 2014)

dist-upgrade got me all of this, your mileage probably will vary.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Sep 24, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Haha from what I recall it takes them a while to get full documentations up.


I remembered there must be one since the PVE web GUI uses the same API.

I found it in pvesh. It doesn't help much though as there is no documentation for the arguments. Oh well


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Sep 25, 2014)

Great feature set and stable platform.


----------



## k0nsl (Sep 25, 2014)

No issues to speak of, at all?



Wintereise said:


> dist-upgrade got me all of this, your mileage probably will vary.


----------



## Wintereise (Sep 25, 2014)

k0nsl said:


> No issues to speak of, at all?


none that I've noticed. I however have not tried the firewall addon yet.


----------



## k0nsl (Nov 21, 2014)

Sorry to bring up a relatively "old" topic by now, but I just wanted to confirm that "dist-upgrade" worked flawlessly. I tried it on a 3.1* installation and upgraded to 3.3-5/bfebec03, up until now I haven't seen any issues after upgrade. All went smooth as always  



Wintereise said:


> none that I've noticed. I however have not tried the firewall addon yet.


----------

